# My BRAND NEW carpet!



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

Elway ate my BRAND NEW bedroom carpet! It's less than a month old and he chewed a huge hole in it while I was in the bathroom! He was very apologetic about it though. I walked in and he didn't bounce up to greet me, instead just laid there with a worried look on his face and wagged just the little tip of his tail. I knew he did something so I called him over and sure enough he was laying on a giant hole he had chewed into the carpet.

He got the customary "look what you did, bad dog!" and now has been banished from our room for the day.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I always say if you cant watch him 24/7 crate them or I have made a couple mine sit in the bathroom so they couldnt get into trouble.... while I was showering.....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I agree with MM. If you can't watch them, you have to crate them.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Rut-Roo..............Before Putz was trustworthy I made him come in the bathroom with me while I showered - wasn't about to leave him have the full run until he proved himself. Here's hoping that you like throw rugs!!!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I use baby gates to prevent the dogs from getting into rooms where they can cause mischief. 

They've got to prove themselves trustworthy. Until then, watch them or crate them. More important than the property damage: they can swallow the darndest things and wind up with life-threatening obstructions.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ditto to the crate if you can be watching. 

And please remember that don't are totally present tense. He isn't capable of associating the act of chewing your carpet with the displeasure that you were showing with your customary "look what you did" reprimand. That just taught him that chewed carept is bad... not that chew-ING carpet is bad...

-S


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Here's hoping that you kept the remnant pieces. The carpet repair people should be able to fix it up in a jiffy and you will never know the difference, especially since it is new. I also took the dog in the bathroom with me so that he couldn't get into trouble or put him in the crate. He still follows me into the bathroom when I shower! :doh:


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

oh Elway, you have joined the ranks of 
"that good thing your a golden, I love you anyway club"

I feel for you, I really do!
Great thing is you can probably get a piece of the same carpet since new
and cut a piece to seam in there

I agree with everyone else, crates, puppy/child gates, no carpet, trim,
furniture, shoes, well you get the idea until Mr Elway proves he is to be trusted 100% of the time.
Showering with them in the bathroom takes place here all the time.
I can not remember the last shower with the bathroom to myself


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ouch! I'm so sorry you had to learn this one first hand. Eeekgads. Good advice above. Oh my, it's a good thing they're so darned cute! Hang in there, I suppose it could have been worse even though it is likely a very hard thing to realize at the moment.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh I didn't yell at him for it. He has never chewed carpet before and even had a toy to keep him occupied. He always sticks to his bones/toys when they are available. I'm hoping it can get fixed though.

I know he can do a lot worse so was thankful too it was in our bedroom so not noticeable and I can just throw my nightstand over it and it covers it up.

Oh if we bring him in the bathroom while we shower we have the added pleasure of him deciding to join us so he's always crated if noone can watch him and someone has to shower (like when I'm home by myself and my husband's at work he's crated).


----------



## gisabella (May 23, 2007)

Awww I know how u feel. We have burber carpet in our bedroom and while caper was chewing on his bed (he LOVES to chew and hump his bed) the zipper got stuck in the burber and RRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPED a big piece out. Luckily I was right there to snip it off or else he'd be chewing on that too! Dogs - gotta love 'em


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I always say if you cant watch him 24/7 crate them or I have made a couple mine sit in the bathroom so they couldnt get into trouble.... while I was showering.....


Everytime I do that, Brady ends up in the shower with me!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Oh no...Elway...what did you do...LOL

I can't remember who it was on _Chatgoldens_ whose puppy chewed a big hole in her "sister's" rug and she had to replace it. Anyone remember who that was?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a 5" hole in my living room, two holes in my bedroom and a couple of table legs with bite marks from when he was a little puppy. I think it gives my house "character"...lol.....so years from now I will be reminded of his puppyhood. But then again my carpet was already 4 years old......


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh me another think to add to the list. I am a firm believer he doesn;t like the name Elway. LOL All I can do is add that joke to try and help the sinking pit in the stomach feeling you must have had when yo saw the carpet.

Hooch


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Oh me another think to add to the list. I am a firm believer he doesn;t like the name Elway. LOL All I can do is add that joke to try and help the sinking pit in the stomach feeling you must have had when yo saw the carpet.
> 
> Hooch


I thought it was sort of funny because usually he bounds up to meet me and he just sort of laid there like "whatever it is I didn't do it". I just put my endtable over the hole so you can't even notice it, and the funny thing is my husband hasn't even noticed that I moved the endtable (he doesn't know he chewed up the carpet either).

He actually went for a LONG walk today and is too tired to even think about chewing anything! I was able to get him down the big slide today at the park, which he is usually scared of but he almost knocked me off the top of the slide trying to get down before I did.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well hopefully you can get it fixed and the hubby won't mind toooooo much. LOL


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

the only problem i have when bringing Sam into the bathroom with me when i'm showering is 9 times out of 10 he'll end up jumping in the shower with me then jumping out soaking wet and running around the bathroom shaking :doh:


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

crates work great. It is only keeping your dog or dogs in a safe atmosphere. Dogs can chew on cords, or anything and it can hurt the dog. I feel better knowing if i'm too busy to know where my dog is, that if i crate them i know they are safe.


----------

